# Steam Tug Harold Brown



## awateah2 (Feb 12, 2005)

Originally owned by Shoreham Harbour Trustees, Coal burning harbour tug. Last seen in the Swanwick in the 1990's area and believed converted to a motor tug. Anyone have any info ?


----------



## robandbarbara (Jul 29, 2005)

*Harold Brown.*

According to the April (07) Edition of the World Ship Society Small Craft Journal, the Harold Brown became a houseboat (where I am not sure) but has been renamed from Harold Brown to ' 332 A ' and it is at 14 Pettinger Gardens, where. I know not.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Pettinger Gardens could be Southampton


----------



## awateah2 (Feb 12, 2005)

Many Thanks for the info, a picture would be nice but unlikely, any details on builders etc ?


----------



## dan.angus (May 17, 2007)

*From the engine room of the Harold Brown!!*

Hi all,

Just come across these forums in my quest for information on my home - the former steam tug, now very comfortable houseboat formerly known as 'Harold Brown'. She is moored on the river Itchen in Southampton in a dedicated houseboat yard, and although she has clearly seen better days, she is essentially in good health. The engine was sadly removed some time ago, and is rumoured to be on display in a museum, possibly in Birmingham. Our hull is sound and currently patched with red oxide prior to an annual repaint in black. The wheelhouse remains an original and beautiful feature of this most characterful of boats, although in general, the conversion to houseboat has been undertaken without great sympathy or dignity. Most importantly though, she has found safe harbour and a real use and I hope she will long outlast my young family! If people have further interest, I will dig out my paperwork with builders names/places/dates etc. - Holland, 1928, originally named 'Woelwater' from memory. I would also appreciate any further information anyone has, and any questions/discussions on this wonderful craft. How do I post pics?? Kind regards, Dan.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Dan.
Good to have you aboard. Welcome to this wonderful website and what a coincidence!
To post piccies, go to our gallery and follow the links from there.


----------



## dan.angus (May 17, 2007)

Hi and thanks for the welcome. Have now uploaded a couple of pics to the gallery. Dan.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Not sure if same vessel but try this webpage

http://www.motorsleepboot.nl/galerij/sleepboten/f-woelwater.htm


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Here is a small photo from Ian Allan's British Tugs of 1957. Credit to G.A.Osbon.


----------

